# Confused if pups asl or German show line.



## jbgsd (Aug 24, 2012)

My parents added a new addition to our family after our German shepherd passed away. 
I'm just curious about his markings. I don't have his pedigree my parents might but he's got a reddish brownish face. His legs are golden tan. Black saddle. Underneath his tail is a rust reddish color. Hea only 15 weeks old. His ears are also reddish also. 
Im confused bc I've had gsd growing up. One was a black and tan asl. And the other was black and red. He has features from both lol. I'll try to post pictures in a few. Can't get it to work off my phone. 
Thanks


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Why don't you see if you can get the pedigree


----------



## jbgsd (Aug 24, 2012)

Yeah I'm going to look into it. But just off my description what would you say he was. Could he be a mix of asl and German show line. ?
I'm trying to learn lol.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

We need a pedigree. Or at the very least a picture. Descriptions aren't going to narrow down his genetics or lineage.


----------



## jbgsd (Aug 24, 2012)

heres some pics of him.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't know his lineage, but he is very handsome regardless.


----------



## Typhoon (Aug 16, 2012)

Nice looking pup! From the size of the ears and the density of the forelegs, the coloring and the dark toenails, I'd guess WGSL.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Looks like ASL mostly, I'm basing that on the coloring and markings at this point. Possibly some WGSL in there. We get quite a few around here of mostly ASL with a WGSL sprinkled here and there. We had a guy in the area that was known for his breeding of this combo.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

The coloring doesn't look very WGSL to me. At this age most WGSL puppies still look very "blanket black".


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm gonna guess asl/american pet. 

Handsome fella.


----------



## jbgsd (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks for all the feedback. Aren't wgsl generally black and red?
I would call my Axel black and tan but he has reddish highlights underneath him and his ears and face and his tan looks to be getting richer golden. He's 16 weeks and 38 pounds now. Maybe slightly heavier. One thing that confuses me is his back legs are turning lighter almost grey ish white now. Will this turn tan. I can see the reddish tan poking through his back legs. He still has his puppy fur. Only a strip down his back has changed so far.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

It's really hard to say what line he is from based on the photo, we need a pedigree, or at least the registered names of the parents--did you get an AKC registration slip? He is a nice looking pup, regardless!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Also if the breeder was not breeding for a specific type it is very easy to lose that type within a few generations. The dog may not really be ASL or WGSL.


----------



## jbgsd (Aug 24, 2012)

Any explanation for his hips going grayish ?


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

my guess is pet puppy, maybe not registered and not showline. He is cute but doesn't resemble show line, I am sure he is a sweetie and will make a nice pet and please remember to socilaize him, try to take him somewhere new daily and introduce him to new people and situations..


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what do your parents say he is? ask your
parents for his papers. call the breeder and 
ask what he is.


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

jbgsd said:


> Any explanation for his hips going grayish ?


could just be puppy coat, which and tends to be fluffy and can have a gray tint. Regardless he is a handsome boy!


----------



## Typhoon (Aug 16, 2012)

> He is cute but doesn't resemble show line...


Well, from the posted pictures, he resembles my dog enough to be a littermate, and Ranger is full WGSL. Plus, I'm just not familiar with that many American dogs of any line with toenails that are that black.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> Plus, I'm just not familiar with that many American dogs of any line with toenails that are that black.


There are many...it's just pigment. Nothing special about it


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I thought GSD nails are supposed to be black? The only ones I've seen (any line) that aren't was when Nikon had an infection and the bad nail was white until it completely grew out black again.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Typhoon said:


> Well, from the posted pictures, he resembles my dog enough to be a littermate, and Ranger is full WGSL. Plus, I'm just not familiar with that many* American dogs of any line with toenails that are that black.*


Black is black. Balens nails are black.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Hmm, I've never seen anything other than black nails on any GSD, ever.
I'm thinking this must be one of those myths, since not every GSD I've seen has been WGSL.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

jbgsd said:


> Any explanation for his hips going grayish ?


If he's going to have a saddle, then his entire back leg will lose the black. Most of our GSD pups are born all black and get the tan/red during the first year.

A puppy like this:










Can have leg colors like this:










See, look at this mom and compare to the color of her pups


----------

